# Wyndham glacier canyon Wisconsin dells feb 3(1 night) 3 bedroom



## sb2313 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking to add this one night onto our stay so was hoping someone that doesn't have to pay for guest certificates/house keeping could help me with this. Please pm if you can help! Room shows as available as of now


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 29, 2016)

Still would like this if anyone can help. Please pm


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 2, 2016)

Still need for tomorrow if anyone that doesn't get hit with housekeeping charges/guest certificate can help!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2016)

Did not know of the weather forecast ... best of luck!


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm just looking to add one night tomorrow night tomorrow as we're getting 6-10 inches of snow today/tonight and then 40mph winds tomorrow. Not really fun driving conditions. alrewdy in 3 bedroom deluxe, that's the reason for the request and have only recieved offers in the 250-300$ range for the one night so far.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 2, 2016)

oh the weather sounds terrible.  wish I could help you.  maybe someone from bluegreen could help at Christmas Mountain


----------



## Normita (Feb 2, 2016)

Check your inbox.  I sent you a PM last week and about half an hour ago, offering you the 3 BR unit.


----------

